# Stop Eating Your Customer's Orders



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Especially you, 6 days on UberEats in Walnut Creek. We know you ate your customer's IHOP order last night. You know, the order you picked up and didn't deliver? They will find you.

And you. Fatty. Stop sipping other people's milkshakes.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## polik (Jan 15, 2018)

Can I dip my balls in customer's salsa? It's getting really hot where I am


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

polik said:


> Can I dip my balls in customer's salsa? It's getting really hot where I am


Only if they ordered extra spicy ........


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

polik said:


> Can I dip my balls in customer's salsa? It's getting really hot where I am


Yes, by all means. Go right ahead. Just dont keep @SHalester waiting too long!


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Yes, by all means. Go right ahead. Just dont keep @SHalester waiting too long!


If it's worth it , it's worth waiting for .......


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

polik said:


> Can I dip my balls in customer's salsa? It's getting really hot where I am


Only if your air conditioning is working.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Only if your air conditioning is working.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

polik said:


> Can I dip my balls in customer's salsa? It's getting really hot where I am


Yes please do !!!!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

If they don't tip then they better plan to be a few fries short. And have several inches of soda missing. Personally I don't accept no-tip orders.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Woohaa said:


> Personally I don't accept no-tip orders.


Same here.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

If they want us not to eat their food then make sure the restaurant seals the bags damn it and also those that do not tip, will I need a lunch ya know!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Somehow this thread reminds me of a song.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Especially you, 6 days on UberEats in Walnut Creek. We know you ate your customer's IHOP order last night. You know, the order you picked up and didn't deliver? They will find you.
> 
> And you. Fatty. Stop sipping other people's milkshakes.


It's called the fry tax.

I usually ask, if the food is being bagged and sealed near me, "Whatcha doing?" 

How can I sample the food if the bag is sealed?

They knew I was joking before the mask mandate, but now I gotta tell them I'm only joking.


----------

